
Show HN: Kubenav – An open source mobile app to manage Kubernetes cluster - ricoberger
https://github.com/kubenav/kubenav
======
ricoberger
kubenav is a mobile and desktop app to help you manage Kubernetes clusters.
The app provides an overview of all your workloads and resources running in
your clusters, including the current status. The details view of your
workloads contains all the necessary logs and events to debug your clusters in
case of problems. You can also edit and delete resources within the app.

The app is developed using Ionic Framework[0] and Capacitor[1]. The most parts
of the app are implemented using React and TypeScript. For the Kubernetes API
requests the app uses Go mobile[2].

[0] - [https://ionicframework.com](https://ionicframework.com)

[1] -
[https://capacitor.ionicframework.com](https://capacitor.ionicframework.com)

[2] -
[https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Mobile](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Mobile)

------
kissgyorgy
When you apply "infrastructure as code", you should not be able to change
manifests from a mobile phone without using git.

~~~
johnjungles
Do you mean gitops? I thought infrastructure as code was to make sure your
entire cloud environment is code so you can reliability reproduce it. Either
way, they’re both concepts to strive for and tools market it this way, but the
ideas have been around for a long time.

I use kuber for my sandbox clusters to try out new ideas or trouble shoot on
the go. I think mobile debugging tools are pretty cool tools. Especially for
SRE’s. I used to carry around a foldable keyboard and be able to shell into
pods to debug things.

~~~
kissgyorgy
There is no point for production code which is not in Git. As a toy/sandbox,
sure this would be handy, but I wouldn't use it for a testing or staging
cluster.

~~~
johnjungles
Why not for testing/staging?

Also gitops tools have sync so if you change something it’ll auto generate a
commit with its current state. No sure if you know about it but you should
check it out! Staging environments don’t want to be too far off from
production but at the same time, it can and should be used to test things, so
that production deployments are predictable.

------
elcano
I wonder why the Android version of this app needs permission to: 1\. Take
pictures and videos 2\. Record audio 3\. Get precise GPS location, or any
location at all.

~~~
moltar
Probably just default settings for some framework. But great question!

~~~
ricoberger
You are right. These are the default settings from Capacitor[0].

Thanks for the hint, I will look through them and remove some of them.

[0] -
[https://capacitor.ionicframework.com/docs/android/configurat...](https://capacitor.ionicframework.com/docs/android/configuration/#default-
permissions)

------
aliswe
This looks nice, but I hope the devs don't need access to this kind of low
level administration.

Also, how come GitHub disallows zoom for mobile? ...

------
denvrede
You should support the external authenticators like aws-iam-authenticator for
authentication.

~~~
ricoberger
For the mobile version support for EKS and GKE was added in the latest
version. For the next version, I plan to add support for AKS.

To avoid this for the desktop version, kubenav uses the Kubeconfig file from
`~/.kube/config` in the next version[0]. Therefor all cloud providers should
be supported on desktop.

[0] -
[https://github.com/kubenav/kubenav/pull/25](https://github.com/kubenav/kubenav/pull/25)

------
SeriousM
Finally a management portal that is swift! not that laggy kubernetes
dashboard...

